# MTAB CNC simulation program



## الملك فيصل (14 يوليو 2012)

الاخوه الاعضاء ومشرفين منتدي التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) لقد بحثت كثيراً عبر محرك البحث قوقل ومواقع للشركات المنتجة لماكينات وبرامج CNC ولم يكلل بحثي بنجاح في الحصول علي برنامج للمحاكة simulation program واعلم تماماً ان الشركات المنتجة تضع حماية كبيرة علي برامجها ومنتجاتها ولكن هنالك بعض البرامج التدريبية تمنحاها الشركات لعملائها ... واتمني من الاخوه الاعضاء والمشرفين اذا توفر لديهم واحد من تلك البرامج ان يرفعها عبر هذا المنتدي حتي تعم الفائده .... وللاسف الشديد لا يوجد حتي الان مشاركة بهذا العنوان في هذا المنتدي.... وما كنت ابحث عنه هو برنامج محاكة لشركة MTAB الهندية MTAB CNC simulation program 
ولكم خالص الشكر
المـــ فيصل ـــــلك​


----------



## ksmksam (14 يوليو 2012)

بامكانك استخدام artcam or powermill وهي ممتازه جدا


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

هناك برنامج اسمه Nanjing Swansoft CNC Simulator 6.45 يوجد علي موقع اسمه cncarabs


----------



## ali_sameen (18 يوليو 2012)

*بعض البرامج التي جربتها حلوة وسهلة مثل 
CNC Syntax Editor
Discriminator CNC Editor *

​


----------



## الملك فيصل (23 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين يا شباب علي الردود ولكن كل البرامج التي تتحدثون عنها غير متوفرة في المنتدي ارجو دعم المشاركة بروابط البرامج واكون شاكر
المــ فيصل ــــلك
fk​


----------

